# New to Saltwater



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm finally making the conversion to saltwater, 
as persuaded by my friend with an amazing 90 gallon reef tank.
I've been into freshwater fish keeping for numerous years now, and also got into shrimp-keeping last year. 
I'm thinking about purchasing a 20 gallon long and starting a reef tank, but I'm completely new to marine fish-keeping so if anyone could give me recommendations/tips on lighting, equiptment, etc. that'd be great.
thanks

this is my friend's tank:


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

There's a reason this thread is stickied ;^)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3341


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Your friends tank is a oceanic 90 gal? haha, looks like the exact same tank as mine. Anyhow, one thing I can recommend is to not be skimpy and cheap out on your equipment. Reason being is that it will break down or have problems that will cause you to buy the better brand or w/e.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Corals are addicting... my only suggestion would be finding space to buy a bigger tank = )


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

2O LONG is a great tank to start with but honestly if u can go bigger at the beggining would be better because eventually you are going to want to go up in size.As someone said before buying good equipment is an investment so if u can go for it...Read and research ahead of what u getting into..


----------

